# wladimir klitschko



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Wladimir Klitschko

Done for a friend as a present for her boss.

Tools used.
Tombow Mono-100s 2H-6B
Pentel Graphgear-1000 2H-2B
Cotton pads
Tortillion
Blu-tack
Time taken-40hrs...ish

Hope you like it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW the detail is fantastic. What struck me was the veins in the eye balls. WOW you are good.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> WOW the detail is fantastic. What struck me was the veins in the eye balls. WOW you are good.


Thank you Terry, this was the last one I did in 2012, I stopped drawing for two years after this one. I just recently got back to the drawing board, and finished my first piece a couple of weeks ago, I shall post that next.


Thanks for commenting, I realise the traffic is pretty slow here, but it's nice to know someone's around.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah I'm hoping the forum gets more lively. I enjoy the interaction.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Where did you learn to draw like that? Your portraits are absolutely stunning!! So realistic they look like black and white photos. I'm totally amazed at the work that must have gone into it.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Liz said:


> Where did you learn to draw like that? Your portraits are absolutely stunning!! So realistic they look like black and white photos. I'm totally amazed at the work that must have gone into it.


I started out on a forum, like this. Run by a guy named Brian Duey, and some really helpfully talented artists.
Having drawn something, I would post it and get advice on how to improve.
It became an obsession, everyday I would draw, everyday I would get better.
Sadly, that forum died down, as everyone left, dazzled by the bright lights of deviant art. The shame is that the guys there really wanted to help.


I then just went on to surf the web, looking for any tips on drawing I could find. Tutorials for drawing hair, skin, clothing...etc
The Internet is a wonderful thing.


I study better artists than myself, and try to work out why their drawings look better. Armin Mersmann is the guy I look up to most of all. His work is phenomenal.


That's it really, no tricks or secrets, just the 3 P's (practice, patience & practice)


I was lucky to stumble on Dueys forum, but this has the potential to be just as good a forum, and if I can help out I will.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I know this forum has helped me tremendously. The input I've gotten here has helped me to grow in my painting. I only started painting as a hobby about a year ago. Not really taking it seriously but loving every minute of it. I'm retired and have a lot of time on my hands so I get the opportunity to practice a lot.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

The main thing, as you said, is to enjoy what you do.
Everyone learns at their own pace, and how far they want to take it is up to them.
Drawing helped me overcome illness back in 2010, and still helps me today.
It offers a therapeutic escapism, that once bitten by, is very hard to live without.
I had a break when I became ill again, but always knew I would be back.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, you learned to draw like that from the internet? I thought you were going to say you studied at some elite art school or something like that.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Liz said:


> Wow, you learned to draw like that from the internet? I thought you were going to say you studied at some elite art school or something like that.


Thanks, but yeah, just from joining forums and bugging people for pointers on how to improve.
I think the trick is to find the right kind of people to critique in a constructive way, take the advice as it's intended, and use it.
Sometimes it's hard to take criticism, especially when you have just spent all week doing your best, but it spurred me on.


----------

